# Help with unknown wall type and unknown paint type



## needtofixwall (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi there. I am fixing up a closet in my "old house".

I have a closet that has masonry or drywall walls (thinking it is drywall). I applied Citrustrip gel (Citristrip Safer Paint & Varnish Stripping Gel - Qt. - QCG73801T at The Home Depot) I bought from Home depot and used up an entire quart. After much scraping, there is still a yellow residue from underneath the paint. I think it might be another layer of enamel paint but I am unsure. Also, there is cracking of the wall and a hole as well.

I have a large container of "Sheetrock all purpose joint compound" which I was intending to use to fill in the hole and cracks. Since I am unsure as to whether it is indeed drywall/sheetrock I could use some assistance.













Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## taperguy71 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello,From your pictures I determined you have plaster walls. Plaster is different from sheetrock as it is much harder. The cracks are common to old plaster and are fixed by first taping them with fiber mesh tape,then coated with either durabond setting compound or sheetrock compound like say a plus3 brand or proform lite blue. Durabond comes in powder form and is mixed with water to a peanut butter consistency or til is somewhat easy to apply.After two coats sand smooth with 120 grit sandpaper or a sanding sponge. As for the hole first fill with compound then tape over it then coat it again. Oh before I forget durabond comes in different setting times. I suggest 90 minute or 210 minute.


----------



## taperguy71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello again, I discussed your problem to a plsterer coworker and another suggestion is: Take an old style can opener with the point end scratch a groovove in the cracks, and then fill with drywall comound.Hope this makes it easier for you.


----------

